# Cops Investigate UFC Legend Over Alleged Bar Attack



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

http://www.tmz.com/2011/05/02/ufc-legend-matt-hughes-attack-police-investigation-drunk-bar-ultimate-fighting-championship/



> UFC Hall-of-Famer Matt Hughes is at the center of a police investigation ... after a female bystander told cops she suffered a broken nose when the fighter went off on another man inside an Illinois bar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.

P.S. Nice pic of Hughes.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Hughes is scum.. What the hell is a professional fighter doing picking fights with civilians at a bar anyways? 

If i were at his level and somebody tried to fight me i'd just take him down and tap him.. no point assaulting a dude and subsequently breaking an innocent ladies nose.

To be honest though her nose looks fine, i wish that was what mine looked like when it happened, instead my entire body was covered in blood.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Ahaha Hughes. What a fool.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

he should join the douchebags hall of fame, along with ortiz, but at least ortiz is funny, hughes is just sad

and then he goes about the love of god and the bible, then he picks fights in bars? come on, talk about double language.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

Christians are hypocrites. I'd prefer Ortiz over Hughes anyday.


----------



## unclehulka13 (Nov 17, 2008)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Christians are hypocrites. I'd prefer Ortiz over Hughes anyday.



All Christians are hypocrites? That's a pretty bold statement. I'm sure theres more to this story than what TMZ is reporting. Seeing as it's coming from a woman who was "bumped into"


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Criticising Hughes based on this? Man, yous suffer from some serious dislike of Matt.

All I read is that Hughes pushed some dude who fell into a bird and broke her nose. So what? How do you know the dude didnt stagger up to Matt, all pissed and smelly and shit, and tell him his mother was an orangutan? So Matt tells this dude to feck off and gives him a little shove. Is that so unbelievable?

Jesus. We should be giving Matt some credit for not picking him up and throwing him out of the window. It was a shove for gawds sake.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Bitch wants money.
She should the one giving money away, i bet she got better looking after this. 

:thumb02:

Anyway, people like to talk and judge when they know nothing about what really happened. I guess we should just stay way in those situations.
Rumor section with this crap.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Only reason this is news is because she knows he has money. Dumb chick imo, needs to make a pie.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Hughes is scum.. What the hell is a professional fighter doing picking fights with civilians at a bar anyways?
> 
> If i were at his level and somebody tried to fight me i'd just take him down and tap him.. no point assaulting a dude and subsequently breaking an innocent ladies nose.
> 
> To be honest though her nose looks fine, i wish that was what mine looked like when it happened, instead my entire body was covered in blood.


Taking someone down may lead in some injuries as well. Taking someone down at the mat and on hard floor is 2 different ball games.

Anyway this source only tell us that he PUSHED the man. That is much less than tapping him out.
Im not Hughes fan by any means but I hate these situations. This is more temper problem than ego problem but I understand him. We dont know what some dude saying to him. Nothing bad defending your honor fighter or not.

Of course there is possibility that the argue was Hughes fault then I have zero understanding for him.

Who knows? Media will obviously not tell us whole truth.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I never liked Matt, but we don't know all the details, so who knows what actually happened.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Hughes should have Frank Trigged him.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Atilak said:


> Taking someone down may lead in some injuries as well. Taking someone down at the mat and on hard floor is 2 different ball games.
> 
> Anyway this source only tell us that he PUSHED the man. That is much less than tapping him out.
> Im not Hughes fan by any means but I hate these situations. This is more temper problem than ego problem but I understand him. We dont know what some dude saying to him. Nothing bad defending your honor fighter or not.
> ...


It's not that difficult to take someone down gently if you know what you are doing, i can hold double underhooks, sweep the leg and slowly go down with someone as long as they don't know how to defend properly. Also i believe that a submission hold comes under restraint and not assault, whereas a push is assaulting someone. Obviously i'm not meaning that he's gonna go for a joint lock but RNC has worked for me in neutralising street fights in the past.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Christians are hypocrites. I'd prefer Ortiz over Hughes anyday.


This is a retarded statement. Save this crap for sherdog. I'm not a bible thumper, in fact far from it and still find this to be one of the most ignorant post I've ever seen.

Metallica fans are all white trash ********... see how stupid that sounds?

As for Hughes... this news comes as no surprise whatsoever to me. The guy is a classic country boy, I've grown up with tons of them. And wealthy or not, if you mess with "me" in a bar, you're going down.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Whoever negged my first post in this thread with a comment saying "Ur gay".. really? Are you so immature that you have to leave a childish remark and no name?


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont really like Hughes as a person, but to his defense I think alot of these popular fighters get tested when they go out to have a good time.

There's always some drunk guy who has had 7-8 beers and see this professional fighter and belive he can take him since he beat up a kid once In college or was a high school wrestling champion In '87.

What should Matt have done? Get security at the place to remove the guy or call the cops and let them know someone will get injured If they dont get there asap.
Or just left the place himself, but Im sure he's got an ego just like every other male on this planet. Add some alcohol and this Is a broken nose waiting to happen.

But yeah, Dana should take a stand and let everyone who ever wants to fight In the UFC know that one punch outside of a cage and you're done! Even If your name should happen to be GSP or Anderson Silva.

On the other hand you have Huerta who beat up this 220lbs guy who punched a woman In the face and I cant say It didnt make me feel happy.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

hadoq said:


> he should join the douchebags hall of fame, along with ortiz, but at least ortiz is funny, hughes is just sad
> 
> and then he goes about the love of god and the bible, then he picks fights in bars? come on, talk about double language.


Aint that the truth. Religion sucks. But thats a whole nother discussion 



Soojooko said:


> Criticising Hughes based on this? Man, yous suffer from some serious dislike of Matt.
> 
> All I read is that Hughes pushed some dude who fell into a bird and broke her nose. So what? How do you know the dude didnt stagger up to Matt, all pissed and smelly and shit, and tell him his mother was an orangutan? So Matt tells this dude to feck off and gives him a little shove. Is that so unbelievable?
> 
> Jesus. We should be giving Matt some credit for not picking him up and throwing him out of the window. It was a shove for gawds sake.


Like he did a guy for telling him to stop eating all his food from the fridge?? Hughes is a grade A prick.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

It's on the internet... must be true.

I hat Matt as much as the next guy but this story seems like something out of nothing.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> Criticising Hughes based on this? Man, yous suffer from some serious dislike of Matt.
> 
> All I read is that Hughes pushed some dude who fell into a bird and broke her nose. So what? How do you know the dude didnt stagger up to Matt, all pissed and smelly and shit, and tell him his mother was an orangutan? So Matt tells this dude to feck off and gives him a little shove. Is that so unbelievable?
> 
> Jesus. We should be giving Matt some credit for not picking him up and throwing him out of the window. It was a shove for gawds sake.


This. As much as I dislike Matt Hughes, nobody knows what really happened. Everyone stating Matt picked the fight is making an idiotic assumption based on nothing but a TMZ report saying that a guy got shoved by Matt Hughes with no context whatsoever. Stating he did it because he's a Christian and a ******* is basing their idiotic assumption on stereotype and prejudice, so they're proving themselves to be complete morons. Lastly, this thread shouldn't even be here. Though it does have to do with a UFC fighter, it belongs on the rumors section because it has nothing to do with what happens inside the octagon or mixed martial arts.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

This is only news because it's Matt Hughes.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> This is only news because it's Matt Hughes.


Seriously. I'm not really a fan of Matt Hughes but to me it's not really a big deal. Think of all the times that Bas Rutten has gotten into bar fights in the past where he messed guys up hardcore and even went to jail for it. Do we call him a scumbag for doing it? No, and on top of it a lot of people thought it was freakin' hilarious.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

aerius said:


> Seriously. I'm not really a fan of Matt Hughes but to me it's not really a big deal. Think of all the times that Bas Rutten has gotten into bar fights in the past where he messed guys up hardcore and even went to jail for it. Do we call him a scumbag for doing it? No, and on top of it a lot of thought it was freakin' hilarious.


It's true, but the way Bas tells his stories is a lot better than reading excerpts from Hughes' book. 

Hughes often makes himself sound like the bad guy (i don't have any idea why) whereas Bas tells us of when he's picked on by bouncers and other "tough guys". He was also severely outnumbered in the Swedish nightclub fight which lead to him being jailed.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Doesn't sound like he meant to do it! Seems like a complete accident that he broke here nose.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

i hate stories like this...the only part covered is the end result. How about why did hughes push the guy. did the guy come over and start shite with Hughes first.Did Hughes just walk up to some random guy and shove him? To many unanswered questions to start calling matt hughes an a-hole, or a D.B. but here another question,


METALLICA_RULES said:


> Christians are hypocrites. I'd prefer Ortiz over Hughes anyday.


 Could you please allaborate on what you mean here? thats a pretty vague statement. and the way im reading it, its kind of insulting.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bitch looks like a coke addict to me! Before and after shots are ridiculous because of the different angles. 
I would love to see Hughes in a proper bar fight. Hughes, Leben and Big Country!


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I dont know if people find the line about Christians insulting or that about Ortiz :confused02:

Its save to say that Christian Church have tendency to be hypocritic - Tortures,Kills,Tithes,Priests that molest children. That list could be pretty long.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

her nose looks fine?

Rly though sounds like it is getting blown up due to his name.


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Atilak said:


> I dont know if people find the line about Christians insulting or that about Ortiz :confused02:
> 
> Its save to say that Christian Church have tendency to be hypocritic - Tortures,Kills,Tithes,Priests that molest children. That list could be pretty long.


see how you added the word CHURCH in your statment,thats the difference there. your statment is talking about the establishment of christianity, not the people who are christians.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

I did it intentionally! 
There is a big difference. I have no problem with anyones believes. I cannot say that about institution who want force anyone to anything.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I hate being in the position to defend Matt Hughes, but anyone remember the last time Hughes got sued over an altercation?

I was on another forum when he supposedly choked out some cop at a casino, and just like this thread, people immediately jumped on him talking about what a scumbag he was, and also strangely similar, some people threw out the all Christians are hypocritical bullies line. 

Then it turns out the cop who sued him had hid felony convictions to become a police officer, committed many counts of fraud, making false statements, falsifying fingerprints, domestic abuse, and illegally buying and owning dozens of guns.

And to this day, I find people who tell me how Hughes randomly walked up to a guy in the middle of a casino and choked him out for no reason. Despite the fact that his accuser is a corrupt cop doing 20 years for a laundry list of crimes that mainly involved lying.

I would think that with this parable about rushing to judgement involving this same guy, fewer people would jump on this.

BTW according to Joe Rogan, that situation with Hughes and the crooked cop is why the UFC tells its fighters not to put fans in submission holds for a picture.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

MRBRESK said:


> It's not that difficult to take someone down gently if you know what you are doing, i can hold double underhooks, sweep the leg and slowly go down with someone as long as they don't know how to defend properly. Also i believe that a submission hold comes under restraint and not assault, whereas a push is assaulting someone. Obviously i'm not meaning that he's gonna go for a joint lock but RNC has worked for me in neutralising street fights in the past.


Thank you for my first good laugh of the day.

1. You think that would work in a crowded bar.:laugh:
2. You think that would be a good idea in a crowded bar.:laugh:
3. You think that would not be an assault.:laugh:


you should really stay out of rowdy bars:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Like he did a guy for telling him to stop eating all his food from the fridge?? Hughes is a grade A prick.


Oh come on. What would you expect to happen stealing food from Mega-Farmboy?

EDIT. Hold on. Have I got this backwards? Did Hughes do the food stealing? If so... my response is now:

Oh come on. What would you expect to happen leaving food in the face of Mega-Farmboy?


----------



## sillywillybubba (Oct 15, 2006)

Atilak said:


> I did it intentionally!
> There is a big difference. I have no problem with anyones believes. I cannot say that about institution who want force anyone to anything.


i realize that, and i was giving you credit. my only problem was the original guy who said christians. 
BTW im not a christian. so you can talk all the crap you want about the leaders of the religion, i just dont like generalized statements about people as a whole. thats the only point i was trying to make, i dont really like discussing religion, because its not my place to talk about what others believe. but i will say this..the pope john paul ii beatification(SP?) is a F'N Joke!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 17, 2008)

Atilak said:


> Its save to say that Christian Church have tendency to be hypocritic - Tortures,Kills,Tithes,Priests that molest children. That list could be pretty long.


This can be applied to any people group. It's safe to say that all people are hypocrites.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

I hate the whole argument that because 'Fighter X' is a professional fighter, he should know better. Generally, its the opposite. These guys (or at least the majority of them) grew up fighting. Just because they happened to make a career out of it wont change their mentality in this regard - someone messes with them, they will handle it the best way they know how. And after reading his autobiography Matt clearly falls into this catagory.

Example - try telling Wanderlai Silva that he cant react to some arsehole getting in his face just because he is in the UFC. 


But i digress, as by the sounds of it Matt didnt actually do that much (if anything at all) and pushing someone is hardly enough to haul him in front of the moral tribunal. Man, people really hate Matt around here. And i'll be staying well clear of the religious discussion that seems to be growing in this thread - they never end well.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Her nose looks fine. Just a closer shot without the flash. She looks unhealthy as hell though.

Not a Matt fan, but this is just a load of rubbish.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Maybe we should wait for the facts before getting too carried away...


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Maybe we should wait for the facts before getting too carried away...



Hi. Have you not met my friend, Mr. Internet? 



Facts? You commie.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Let the speculation, accusations and keyboard gesticulation begin.

The TRUTH is no one knows what really happened.

Guilty before proven innocent is the mentality of tyrants and dictators.

Even IF he is guilty of getting in a fight is this the WORST thing a human has ever done? Is this the worst behavior we have seen out of a fighter?

What IF he was DEFENDING himself?

I seem to remember people cheering Huerta for KOing a guy (yea he deserved it).

Where is everyone’s objectivity? No wonder people are so easily manipulated.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Funnily enough I know a bloke who grew up with Matt Hughes in his teens. Guy is from Chicago but knew Matt Hughes. Has his mobile number and everything. Anyways, he told me that Hughes swears and fights in bars all the time. Thats funny because I am sure I read in his autobiography that he hates 'cursing' lol. As for the fighting in the bar thing, no surprise. He's a flash bully. Talented fighter but flash


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

Wouldn't put this past hughes for a second. Pretty established that he's a scumbag bully-type.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

METALLICA_RULES said:


> Christians are hypocrites. I'd prefer Ortiz over Hughes anyday.



Yeah its true 90% of the people calling themselves Christians dont do anything that a follower of Christ should do, but this is a very sad/ignorant statement :sarcastic12:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

lol you guys, seriously? Matt Hughes is a scumbag because TMZ is reporting that he pushed a guy in a bar into a lady who is planning on sueing him? Is he a scumbag for pushing Frank Trigg when he got in his face?

Seriously, if you put any stock into a TMZ report I don't know what to tell you. And how did religion make it into this discussion?

I plan on waiting until an actual news report is made to pass judgement on one of the men who helped build the UFC.


----------



## BOMDC (Feb 13, 2011)

If you were referring to my comment, I was citing from the synopsis I read of his biography where he pretty much takes pride in beating up people and being a dick to them. This TMZ thing has no credibility but if it did, it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

BOMDC said:


> If you were referring to my comment, *I was citing from the synopsis I read of his biography* where he pretty much takes pride in beating up people and being a dick to them. This TMZ thing has no credibility but if it did, it wouldn't surprise me.


That wouldn't be a synopsis by a guy named Mccorkle would it? I hope not. That would be sad.


----------



## locnott (Apr 1, 2009)

This used to such a fun place to post.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

locnott said:


> This used to such a fun place to post.


well, it would have been more fun if Matt had done this


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

You guys are really gullible. For all we know she saw the fight and went home and smashed her face into a wall. I am really skeptical of any person (male or female) who claims a celebrity assaulted them.


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> You guys are really gullible. For all we know she saw the fight and went home and smashed her face into a wall. I am really skeptical of any person (male or female) who claims a celebrity assaulted them.


You don't think she would lie do you? I mean, what could should she possibly have to gain by ....Oh wait.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

I can only speculate, but i also bet the bitch wants money. How did she get broken nose when she didn't even fight?

Unless theres some video footage we can't tell whos fault it was(Matt or other dude), but you have to be pretty dumb to fight ex-UFC champion.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

[email protected] Matt Hughes

that fool is always involved in some nonsense....


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Only reason this is news is because she knows he has money. Dumb chick imo, needs to make a pie.


You've got be kidding me dude.

Really?

Some chick is just standing there in a bar and gets her nose broken for no reason and she's a dumb goldigger? :thumbsdown:

Who wouldn't sue someone for breaking their damn nose, based on the story she wasn't even involved in the damn thing.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> You guys are really gullible. For all we know she saw the fight and went home and smashed her face into a wall. I am really skeptical of any person (male or female) who claims a celebrity assaulted them.


Oh yeah because

1: Matt Hughes is a freakin' household name. I'm sure anyone who's anyone know who Matt Hughes is. 

2: Those three were totally the only people in the bar. In fact, if they end up in court, their won't be witnesses from the bar there to verify if the story did or did not happen.

:sarcastic12:


This is what sickens me about America. The ridiculous idol worship of even Z-list celebrities like Hughes.

Random chick goes to bar. Suddenly guy smashes into her, breaks her nose. She goes to the hospital. Sues.


Fan 1: Ah what a stupid bitch! She only wants money! How dare she demand compensation for having her nose smashed without any reason! I know if I was hanging by a bar, and someone broke my damn nose without and I had to go and pay my own money to go to the doctor, I would just take it like a man! It was just an accident! And afterall he's Matt FREAKIN HUGHES! People know who he is....very few people, but people nontheless"!


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> Hughes is scum.. What the hell is a professional fighter doing picking fights with civilians at a bar anyways?
> 
> If i were at his level and somebody tried to fight me i'd just take him down and tap him.. no point assaulting a dude and subsequently breaking an innocent ladies nose.
> 
> To be honest though her nose looks fine, i wish that was what mine looked like when it happened, instead my entire body was covered in blood.


How do you know he picked a fight? Looks like a skank trying to implement her own get rich quick scheme.

Hughes has a target on his back "sue me" and IMO Hughes did nothing wrong.



Roflcopter said:


> Oh yeah because
> 
> 1: Matt Hughes is a freakin' household name. I'm sure anyone who's anyone know who Matt Hughes is.
> 
> ...


Actually he's been the target of two other scams by women within the last three years so....


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

St.Paul Guy said:


> lol you guys, seriously? Matt Hughes is a scumbag because TMZ is reporting that he pushed a guy in a bar into a lady who is planning on sueing him? Is he a scumbag for pushing Frank Trigg when he got in his face?


This. i despise Hughes as much as the next person but this is complete bullshit. the bitch was just in the wrong place at the wrong time it's not like he lined her up with the guy then pushed him. now if he used his K-1 skills on her, then thats something worth crying about.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> This. i despise Hughes as much as the next person but this is complete bullshit. the bitch was just in the wrong place at the wrong time it's not like he lined her up with the guy then pushed him. now if he used his K-1 skills on her, then thats something worth crying about.


Right, so because it was an accident, Hughes is therefore cleared of any responsibility in the situation.

I'm sure "I'm sorry, it was an accident" will both heal her broken nose, and also pay for her health insurance hike for having to go have that treated.

I'm also sure it will hold up in a court of law.

If only people would have thoughts...and then think about those thoughts.



guy incognito said:


> This. i despise Hughes as much as the next person but this is complete bullshit. the bitch was just in the wrong place at the wrong time it's not like he lined her up with the guy then pushed him. now if he used his K-1 skills on her, then thats something worth crying about.





slapshot said:


> How do you know he picked a fight? Looks like a skank trying to implement her own get rich quick scheme.
> 
> Hughes has a target on his back "sue me" and IMO Hughes did nothing wrong.
> 
> ...


You have no point. It doesn't matter if he was picking a fight. Hell, from the limited circumstances detailed it seems as though the woman was just an innocent bystander and out of nowhere got hit in the nose.

This particular story isn't necessarily unbelievable either, in a crowded bar, a guy flying into a woman could easily shatter her nose.

As for the scams, that was not a woman, that was a cop who did some ridiculous lawsuit involving a rear naked choke and a setup photo. Obviously a scam and he went to jail. 

If this woman has 

A: Medical report showing damage to her nose from a physician.

B: Eyewitness account by the several patrons and employees at the bar.

Well then Matt Hughes is rightfully ****ed and should pay every penny mandated to him by a judge. Criminally, he won't really have much consequence, but civilly, he'll have to pay.


And this innocence by virtue of being an accident is by far the most asinine logic I've ever heard.

God forbid you are mistakenly shot by a police officer someday. Normally, he'd be in some deep shit, you may miss work for an indefinite amount of time, be pretty badly hurt, etc... but by MMAForum's logic..it's just an accident. Don't be a stupid bitch looking for some money!:sarcastic12:


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hiro said:


> Maybe we should wait for the facts before getting too carried away...


ya think?


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

enufced904 said:


> This can be applied to any people group. It's safe to say that all people are hypocrites.


I would prefer "most people are hypocrites"
But otherwise you are right.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

unclehulka13 said:


> All Christians are hypocrites? That's a pretty bold statement. I'm sure theres more to this story than what TMZ is reporting. Seeing as it's coming from a woman who was "bumped into"


A lot of them can be. Most of them most likely don't follow the Ten Commandments, a lot of them say that they'll never sin again, yet they do. A lot of religions can be hypocritical.


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

OK, I take back my comments.

Insulting one man's/woman's religion is not needed. I realise I probably made the most controversial comment made on this forum. My views on Christianity were not needed in this thread, especially on a thread that has nothing to do with Christianity, or religion in general. And I certainly understand that not EVERY single Christian is a hypocrite. I have a lot of friends that are Christians. Hell, I go to Catholic school. My views on religion are my views, and I'll keep those views to myself. If I am banned, I understand 100% and will learn from my mistake.

Anyways, continue on with the discussion of this bar incident involving Matt Hughes.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> Right, so because it was an accident, Hughes is therefore cleared of any responsibility in the situation.
> 
> I'm sure "I'm sorry, it was an accident" will both heal her broken nose, and also pay for her health insurance hike for having to go have that treated.
> 
> ...


so... what if it was the other guy who started all this? and Matt defended himself, pushed the guy away, and then made an exit to not harm him.... should he be held responsible then? as a Matt Hughes fan, if went into a bar and started shit with some random people and fucked up some people... yeah id be all about saying **** that guy.... but all we know is an altercation happened, someone got pushed and a person got hurt.... WE DO NOT KNOW WHO STARTED IT OR WHAT REALLY HAPPENED!!!!! ROFL.... get off it... we dont know what happened and saying that person A deserves money from person B, cuz they got hurt... when again WE DONT KNOW ALL THAT WENT DOWN!!!!!


this bitch coulda been part of it, yelling for someone to kick Hughes's ass guy went in got pushed and hit this bitch... WE DONT KNOW!!!!!


so dont ASSUME anything... it makes an ASS of U and ME... wait till we know what happened before ya start crucifying someone. and before you attack my "theories" im just pointing out what might be different from your "theories"


----------



## METALLICA_RULES (Feb 12, 2011)

BrianRClover said:


> This is a retarded statement. Save this crap for sherdog. I'm not a bible thumper, in fact far from it and still find this to be one of the most ignorant post I've ever seen.
> 
> *Metallica fans are all white trash ********... see how stupid that sounds?*
> 
> As for Hughes... this news comes as no surprise whatsoever to me. The guy is a classic country boy, I've grown up with tons of them. And wealthy or not, if you mess with "me" in a bar, you're going down.


Yeah, I do realise how stupid that sounds. I took back my comment, regret saying it, and won't bash religions again.

Btw I'm Aboriginal (native australian) so that white trash comment wouldn't apply to me anyways.


----------



## Zajebisty (May 4, 2010)

Matt Hughes is a huge POS, anyone that knows anything about him knows this.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Roflcopter said:


> As for the scams, that was not a woman, that was a cop who did some ridiculous lawsuit involving a rear naked choke and a setup photo. Obviously a scam and he went to jail.


Your "Obviously a scam and he went to jail" line makes it sound like the court threw out the lawsuit and the cop went to jail for it.

In actuality the lawsuit was successful in that it forced Hughes to settle with the cop out of court. And the cop went to jail for different charges.

But having them back to back in a sentence makes it sound like two related events. Like if I said, "My friend's girlfriend dumped him and he killed himself" anyone reading that would assume he killed himself because his girlfriend dumped him. In reality, he accidentally killed himself years later, so they're just two factual statements crammed in the same sentence to create an illusion of causality.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

JuggNuttz said:


> so... what if it was the other guy who started all this? and Matt defended himself, pushed the guy away, and then made an exit to not harm him.... should he be held responsible then? as a Matt Hughes fan, if went into a bar and started shit with some random people and fucked up some people... yeah id be all about saying **** that guy.... but all we know is an altercation happened, someone got pushed and a person got hurt.... WE DO NOT KNOW WHO STARTED IT OR WHAT REALLY HAPPENED!!!!! ROFL.... get off it... we dont know what happened and saying that person A deserves money from person B, cuz they got hurt... when again WE DONT KNOW ALL THAT WENT DOWN!!!!!
> 
> 
> this bitch coulda been part of it, yelling for someone to kick Hughes's ass guy went in got pushed and hit this bitch... WE DONT KNOW!!!!!
> ...


I could tell that you are a Hughes fan. Typical idol worship.

It doesn't matter if he started it or not, he was the one that did the damage, on what appeared to be an innocent bystander at that,

As far as conjecture goes stating she was instigating, even if this true, it does not at all vindicate Hughes. Nowhere in our law are you allowed to assault an injure people because they are "asking for it".


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Roflcopter said:


> I could tell that you are a Hughes fan. Typical idol worship.
> 
> It doesn't matter if he started it or not, he was the one that did the damage, on what appeared to be an innocent bystander at that,
> 
> As far as conjecture goes stating she was instigating, even if this true, it does not at all vindicate Hughes. Nowhere in our law are you allowed to assault an injure people because they are "asking for it".


you miss the point entirely... and im not suprised.


yes there is a difference... if someone is walking and someone pulls a weapon on them and threatens them... in return person 1 kills person 2 (person 2 pulled the weapon first). person 1 is the one causing said damage... BY LAW person 1 is in the right for defending himself from person 2. how are we to know without being there if Matt is person 1 or person 2? do you get it now? for 1 all we have is her side.... no one else in the bar is saying anything so far... so you blaming Matt Hughes shows your nothing but a hater and looking for any reason to dog him.... goes both ways man. again until we know exactly what happened, anyone ASSUMING and making judgements so far, is an idiot.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

How is that example relevent at all? A third party was involved, which is the most important aspect of the whole ordeal.

Secondly, knowing Hughes' characer(or lack thereof) there is an extremely low probability that he was in some life threatening situation where he needed to shove a man so hard he crashed into a bystander and smased her nose.

The lady's nose was broken due to negligence of a second party, bottom line, someone is accountable for that.


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

The thing really all comes down to what actually happened.

If Hughes was simply defending himself, then he is not liable, but the person whom he defended against is. I honestly believe the only reason Matt is being sued is because of who he is (or the chance it really was all his fault).

I've seen it happen in cases before, the judge will simply say that she is suing the wrong person here, as Hughes was simply defending himself (again, assuming he was).

Otherwise Matt will pay a hefty price over to her and it'll all be over.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> you miss the point entirely... and im not suprised.
> 
> 
> yes there is a difference... if someone is walking and someone pulls a weapon on them and threatens them... in return person 1 kills person 2 (person 2 pulled the weapon first). person 1 is the one causing said damage... BY LAW person 1 is in the right for defending himself from person 2. how are we to know without being there if Matt is person 1 or person 2? do you get it now? for 1 all we have is her side.... no one else in the bar is saying anything so far... so you blaming Matt Hughes shows your nothing but a hater and looking for any reason to dog him.... goes both ways man. again until we know exactly what happened, anyone ASSUMING and making judgements so far, is an idiot.


You are correct that if Matt was defending himself he would not be charged for assaulting _the man he pushed_. However, nothing would excuse him from harming the women. 

In the same example you used imagine if there was a person 3 who got hit by a stray bullet that missed Person 2. Person 1 would not be charged for shooting Person 2, but if they shot Person 3 by accident they would get charged with manslaughter etc. So really if Hughes pushed the guy for any reason at all it is likely he will be held accountable.




suffersystem said:


> The thing really all comes down to what actually happened.
> 
> If Hughes was simply defending himself, then he is not liable, but the person whom he defended against is. I honestly believe the only reason Matt is being sued is because of who he is (or the chance it really was all his fault).
> 
> ...



That's the problem; Hughes is liable. I agree it is probably only because of who he is, but if it is true that he pushed someone, even in self defense, and as a result an innocent third party was hurt he will be held accountable. Just like if I shot you by accident while legit defending myself against someone else I wouldn't just be strolling off that night, no problem. I would probably be charged with second degree manslaughter and get a light sentence.


----------



## duckyou666 (Mar 17, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with her nose, other than she's fugly with a ******* beak. It it was recently broken, where's the swelling or bruising around he eyes? Where's the redness around the lump? This bitch is just fugly and obviously trying to get money for the nose job she desperately needs.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> You are correct that if Matt was defending himself he would not be charged for assaulting _the man he pushed_. However, nothing would excuse him from harming the women.
> 
> In the same example you used imagine if there was a person 3 who got hit by a stray bullet that missed Person 2. Person 1 would not be charged for shooting Person 2, but if they shot Person 3 by accident they would get charged with manslaughter etc. So really if Hughes pushed the guy for any reason at all it is likely he will be held accountable.
> 
> ...



No doubt. But in civil court, you'd have to pay quite a sum.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Right, so because it was an accident, Hughes is therefore cleared of any responsibility in the situation.
> 
> I'm sure "I'm sorry, it was an accident" will both heal her broken nose, and also pay for her health insurance hike for having to go have that treated.
> 
> ...


I did have a point and it was that you are ignorant. Everyone has the right to defend themselves, here in Montana we dont even have a "duty to retreat" law so state law matters, who started it matters, that's not my opinion its a fact. 
If you force me to defend myself and someone gets hurt then YOU are responsible (at least in this state) Ive even seen cops pursue someone for a traffic violation and hit a parked car, you think that came out of his paycheck or from the state? If you do your wrong, per state law the responsibility is placed on the person that ran from the cops and they get away with that by saying if he had never ran then the accident would never have happened. 

Although criminal law and civil law have large differences, you shouldn't and in some states cant even bring a case before the court against someone who was defending themselves.

haters gonna hate.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Ape City said:


> *You are correct that if Matt was defending himself he would not be charged for assaulting the man he pushed. However, nothing would excuse him from harming the women. *
> 
> In the same example you used imagine if there was a person 3 who got hit by a stray bullet that missed Person 2. Person 1 would not be charged for shooting Person 2, but if they shot Person 3 by accident they would get charged with manslaughter etc. So really if Hughes pushed the guy for any reason at all it is likely he will be held accountable.
> 
> ...


not true! if person 1 is the aggressor to person 2 (lets say matt since we still dont know), and in person 2's defence of himself person 3 gets injured.... person 2 is not liable, cuz had person 1 not been the aggressor, there would be no interaction betweeen person 2 and 3... it ALL falls on the aggressor!

like with a car accident... 5 car pile up.... starting with car 1... car 1 caused the accident with car 2... chain reaction happens bringing cars 3,4 and 5 into play... sure the "lawsuits" start with 5 suing 4. suing 3.... but in the end its all passed on to the CAUSE of the problem. same will happen here.

if i have too ill call my lawyer friend to clarify, but the car part WAS explained to me by a cop and a lawyer...


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

duckyou666 said:


> There's nothing wrong with her nose, other than she's fugly with a ******* beak. It it was recently broken, where's the swelling or bruising around he eyes? Where's the redness around the lump? This bitch is just fugly and obviously trying to get money for the nose job she desperately needs.


+1, I just dont understand how she got broken nose at first place.. its not like she fought Matt, if there was fight why did she get involved or even go near the fight?
I bet she made bit of money already by selling the story and her photos to TMZ, and obviously she wants to get much money from Matt as possible imo.


----------

